# ESP/LTD Buzz McGrath signature?



## I Voyager (Dec 19, 2011)

He posted this on twitter saying "This guitar is so sigck!"

Notice "_sig_ck".


----------



## maximummetal288 (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome! I just saw Unearth play on Saturday in Chicago and the first thing that came to mind was, "Buz's 7 string needs to be a sig model". Thank god.

It looks like a silverburst too...


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 19, 2011)

To be fair, he might just be drunk.  A B McG signature model would probably be pretty hilariously awesome, though.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 19, 2011)

OH MAN that looks killer!!!!!!!! .............. too bad it'll probably be ruined by those giant EMG routes, though.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 19, 2011)

Very interesting. Silverburst w/ maple board eh..... He was suppose to be getting a sig so this may be it. Time will tell. I wonder if he'll have the regular Floyd or opt for a Pro/Lo pro....


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 19, 2011)

Decipher said:


> Very interesting. Silverburst w/ maple board eh..... He was suppose to be getting a sig so this may be it. Time will tell. I wonder if he'll have the regular Floyd or opt for a Pro/Lo pro....



It's interesting that the one in the pic has an LTD logo. LTD prototype?


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 19, 2011)

canuck brian said:


> It's interesting that the one in the pic has an LTD logo. LTD prototype?



Yeah I noticed that as well. Probably. We'll find out in January.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh fuck, this could be awesome!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 19, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> OH MAN that looks killer!!!!!!!! .............. too bad it'll probably be ruined by those giant EMG routes, though.



Sorry Ben, it's EMGs...The guitar looks badass though!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2011)

My eyes aren't what they once were, but that looks like an LTD logo more than an ESP one. That really makes me think it's going to be released as a sig. 

Not sure how I feel about the maple board with silverburst. 

The more 7s the better though!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 19, 2011)

reversed headstock 
maple board 
silverburst 
7 string 
looks like neck thru 

no gay inlays    

lets hope it will be fair priced


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jinogalpa said:


> reversed headstock
> maple board
> silverburst
> 7 string
> ...



I'd lol so hard if they put inlays on it xD like skulls


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My eyes aren't what they once were, but that looks like an LTD logo more than an ESP one. That really makes me think it's going to be released as a sig.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the maple board with silverburst.
> 
> The more 7s the better though!



Definitely looks like an LTD logo...here's hoping for a sig model!

Yeah, the combo of silverburst and maple board is a little odd...but I think I dig it. Plus, it's got a matching headstock...that's always awesome!



EDIT: OT, but I'd also like more/better photos of this guitar...looks to be some sunburst finish with a maple board.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 19, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


>



That looks like it has a thinner body than usual. I guess he might miss those Sabers a little


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 19, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> That looks like it has a thinner body than usual. I guess he might miss those Sabers a little



My thoughts exactly...looks so much like an Ibanez S-series from that angle


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome.  Good to see him finally getting a signature model.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn it, I was done with 7 strings but now I have to buy this one


----------



## Moltar (Dec 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Look at his freakish 5 finger claw!!!


----------



## TrashJuice (Dec 21, 2011)

Unearth was the first band I ever saw that used 7 strings and didn't suck. This was back in the Korn/Limp Bizkit days when pants were huge and nu metal was still popular. It would be good to see McGrath get a sig guitar though I can't see enough detail to say it looks great or terrible or really anything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


>



Now that is sexy. 

I swore off of LTDs after the shit stick that was my SC608B, but this might break me of that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 21, 2011)

A vid of the silverburst:



And then there was this (more pics of the sunburst):


----------



## myampslouder (Dec 21, 2011)

That will be my next guitar without a doubt. Being that buz also gave a little tease a while back hinting around at big things to come and with it being an ltd on the headstock, I'd thing it's fairly safe to say that this is probably gonna be his sig. 

I love his taste in guitars. I like the saber's more then the horizon but all of his customs have been pretty classy looking


----------



## JPMike (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd buy one on an instant. Can we get Buzz to confirm this, if there's gonna be a sig model or anything? Cause, this is pure sexiness!!


----------



## RuffeDK (Dec 21, 2011)

What about his sexy white Ibby S 7 stringer ?

Did he move to ESP ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2011)

RuffeDK said:


> What about his sexy white Ibby S 7 stringer ?
> 
> Did he move to ESP ?


 
Yeah, Buz went to ESP quite some time ago.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 21, 2011)

I want this. Screw not having inlays!(I can't play without them!) I want this.


----------



## chest rockwell (Dec 21, 2011)

you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released


----------



## musikizlife (Dec 21, 2011)

Im always down for a nice looking thin guitar!

Looks awesome


----------



## Razzy (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released



You're going to get yourself in trouble.


----------



## MTech (Dec 21, 2011)

He left quite awhile ago and I had it posted up when he got his first ESP... he's not the only 7 string guy that left/is leaving Ibanez to get a sig model either.


----------



## sessionswan (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released



Yo Buz, the only thing that would make this even better is an unfinished neck... what says you? This is an ill guitar though and I will certainly be purchasing one of these when they're out.


----------



## myampslouder (Dec 21, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## JPMike (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released



Make my dreams come true!!


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 21, 2011)

FINALLY a 7 with someone different than Rosewood! I'm tempted to buy this just because I support the effort, not even because I need it! Though the thinner body makes things even more tempting.

Great job Buz!


----------



## Dan (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released



Sounds like a total asshat would play that


----------



## Riggy (Dec 21, 2011)

I must be way behind, I thought he was still on Ibanez :3


----------



## Loomer (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released



I sincerely doubt the reliability of your sources, good sir


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 21, 2011)

That definately looks like a low profile (Pro) Floyd on that silverburst. Both those are damn sexy either way, I can't wait till NAMM. Everyones busting out the big guns for 2012.


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2011)

Loomer said:


> I sincerely doubt the reliability of your sources, good sir



 

Wonder who else is leaving Ibanez for a sig?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released





Seriously, I'd be hard pressed to find something I don't like about that guitar.


----------



## intense134 (Dec 21, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> you didnt hear it from me but... i heard that the sig model is a thin bodied horizon 7 with whiteburst finish. neck thru, rev hstk, maple board, blk binding and offset inlays. i also heard that it will be the sickest 7 esp has ever released


 Looks like its almost time to pick up an ESP .


----------



## larry (Dec 21, 2011)

Rick said:


> Wonder who else is leaving Ibanez for a sig?



i'm not that great at reading-- did you just 
hint at a dino esp sig?

are you withholding intel???


----------



## orakle (Dec 21, 2011)

only ESP I'd buy


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 22, 2011)

that fretboard looked fucking pink when i saw that picture. would be cool tho.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is this simply speculation or.. ?

When can we expect it?


----------



## Quitty (Dec 22, 2011)

oremus91 said:


> Is this simply speculation or.. ?
> 
> When can we expect it?



Once they're done getting rid of buzz.
I'm guessing set-up issues?

(no offense  )


----------



## Big Rich (Dec 22, 2011)

the only thing it needs is the cockstock. and ESP is probably goign to ruin it by putting black chrome hardware on it


id deff pick that up though looks like it is going to be awesome. hes great at putting a guitar together.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 22, 2011)

Christ, this guy gets sigs thrown at him like nobody's business. Makes me very jelly.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dude this sounds right up my alley. I've always been a huge Ibanez S series fan, but ESP necks always felt best in my hands. This is like the best of both worlds and then some.

But the question is, will there be a hardtail version?
And what's the scale length going to be?


----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully they release them just for there to be another 7 out there.
There can never be enough of them.
Would be cool if they made them... Oh I dont know... Left Handed!
But hey lol like that happens.
Screw you guys bitching about ruining the guitar with EMG routes or the possibility of some personalized inlay on an Artist Sig.
At least you could play one if you got over it lol


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can definitely get over the EMGs if everything else is as sexy as it seems.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks impressive


----------



## Dan Halen (Dec 24, 2011)

Holy Christ. hes gonna be like misha soon with the raging amounts of ibanez and his switch to esp


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 24, 2011)

This is awesome!! Buzz is the man and needs a sig!!! I definitely want to check one out!!


----------



## pantera95 (Dec 25, 2011)

I will have this, no doubt!


----------



## simonpimonpoo (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the thin profile, and the orange one looks very cool


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad Buzz might get a signature - thin body is great, maple fretboard is great. Thoughts on the LTD versus ESP production?


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 27, 2011)

HNNNGGGGGGGGG


----------



## themike (Dec 27, 2011)

If I recall correctly Buz said the silverburst is a prototype for the sig, and this one is just a custom:


----------



## chest rockwell (Dec 27, 2011)

yah, those 2 are customs. the ESP custom work is top notch


----------



## chest rockwell (Dec 27, 2011)

although without knowing it i made the same guitar twice.


----------



## themike (Dec 27, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> although without knowing it i made the same guitar twice.



Boohoo, what a mistake! Dont forget the glory days of almost dying because you didn't wear a mask when you sanded the old S hahah


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Those are some classy lookin axe's Buzz. Looking foward to the release. Been wanting a sig from you for a LONG time.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy shit!!! I'm in love. Dat silverburst with ebony and offset dots is a dream come true, and the body, flame, and 3-way of the flamed one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 28, 2011)

So...could you give us a hint about the scale length, Buz? Maybe even just whether it's more, less, or equal to 25.5"?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 29, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> although without knowing it i made the same guitar twice.



Dude... First world problems


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 30, 2011)

This is going to be an awesome guitar! My local guitar store just started carrying ESP?LTD guitars again and I hope they get one in so I can check it out, and hopefully buy one!


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2012)

larry said:


> i'm not that great at reading-- did you just
> hint at a dino esp sig?
> 
> are you withholding intel???



Nope. If Dino's leaving Ibanez, I sure don't know about it.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverburst kills it. I'd also be curious about the price though. ESP and LTD have frequently proven you can sell a guitar with very mediocre specs for a lot of dough.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jan 2, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> ESP and LTD have frequently proven you can sell a guitar with very mediocre specs for a lot of dough.



They aren't the only ones who do this, almost every guitar company is guilty of this at some point in their history.

That being said...
I will die if these become a sig.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Silverburst kills it. I'd also be curious about the price though. ESP and LTD have frequently proven you can sell a guitar with very mediocre specs for a lot of dough.



Specs aside, I would pay a good amount for a very high quality guitar, which is what ESP is known for. 

Still, I would love to try this guitar when it comes out. Looks awesome.

Buzz, is there just going to be the LTD version or is an ESP version coming out as well?


----------



## Dan Halen (Jan 2, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


> although without knowing it i made the same guitar twice.



just pretend that your ESP is an upgraded version of your Ibanez. it looks like one anyways.

not ragging on ibanez of coarse.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 12, 2012)

it's on ESPs newspage for 2012, stunning guitar man, black neck binding ? - looks good


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jinogalpa said:


> it's on ESPs newspage for 2012, stunning guitar man, black neck binding ? - looks good



Erection imminent.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 12, 2012)

What with Alex Wade's new sig 7 and this, ESP is making some really enticing guitars nowadays.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2012)

That guitar is so fucking hot that my face melted like in Raiders of the Lost Ark. I gotta have it.


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 12, 2012)

Whoa.... tasty. Do...want.... even though I hate Floyd style bridges!


----------



## JPMike (Jan 12, 2012)

I SOOOOO WANT ONE!!!!

any predictions for the price tag??


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 12, 2012)

JPMike said:


> I SOOOOO WANT ONE!!!!
> 
> any predictions for the price tag??



My guess is at least $1000. Maybe a bit more since its a sig? I just wanna know when these will be for sale! Hope its not till the end of the year. Can't wait that long..


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 12, 2012)

rear end !! yes the output jack is on the back. its suprisingly comfy and non intrusive.






recessed covers also

and yes thats a 1993 peavey bandit in the background. solidstate T0aNz for days br000tz

If you have a seven string and you're on face book check out and join The POWER of 7! Let's make our seven string guitars known to the world!! TOGETHER! 7 string owners! 

Among some of the members are well noted players and normal ol' guys who want to share tips , tricks, pics, videos, and audio of their sevens. Come be a part of the community on facebook and let's make a stand with our 7's!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/136907626424546/


----------



## McBonez (Jan 12, 2012)

I was about to start running amok and inquiring about some suggestions for my first 7 string guitar, but thanks to you Buzz, I think my decision is going to be significantly easier!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 12, 2012)

JPMike said:


> any predictions for the price tag??



Looks like most LTD sigs are between $800-1,100 street.

The Hex-7 was $999 and the LTD Stef-8 was $1,049, so I imagine Buz's and the Whitechapel sigs will be right around that area. Of course, they could always pull an Ibanez and jack up prices across the board.


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd love to see a side view of this guitar, curious how thin the body is.


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 12, 2012)

maxident213 said:


> I'd love to see a side view of this guitar, curious how thin the body is.


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome. This is right up my alley. Slimline bodies kick ass.

Beautifully designed guitar sir, well done.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

Now that's the kind of thin I love the S for.

So this has an S like body with an ESP neck? Oh hells yes.


----------



## Djent (Jan 12, 2012)

Silverburst everwhere!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

Can you post the full specs now?


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 12, 2012)

neck thru, alder body maple neck,maple FB, blk neck binding, 25 scale, floyd rose, white burst finish, hella thin ass neck profile !


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 12, 2012)

I bet with the input jack on the back it makes it nice and clean looking on the front and never thought about having one back there! Good call sir. 

That guitar looks so comfy and sleek that it would play it self. Awesome guitar Buzz and Congrats.


----------



## themike (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks great man. I'm not a Silverburst guy but man, sanded down that thing might give me heart palpitations.

I think the higher level ESP model should include a mounted bottle opener on the back - you know, for those mid song 40oz. haha


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 12, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


> neck thru, alder body maple neck,maple FB, blk neck binding, 25 scale, floyd rose, white burst finish, hella thin ass neck profile !



When you say "hella thin ass neck profile" do you mean thinner than the Thin-U that ESP puts on all their sevens? Are we talking something like the Extra-Thin-U they use on the six-string Mirages & F-series?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a sig worth buying!



Also looking forward to seeing Whitechapel's sig as well, there aren't pics of it anywhere is there? I'm a bit out of the loop at the moment.


----------



## themike (Jan 12, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> This is a sig worth buying!
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing Whitechapel's sig as well, there aren't pics of it anywhere is there? I'm a bit out of the loop at the moment.



There's a thread a couple lines down from this one in the Seven String section


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


> neck thru, alder body maple neck,maple FB, blk neck binding, 25 scale, floyd rose, white burst finish, hella thin ass neck profile !



I think I may love you.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 13, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


> neck thru, alder body maple neck,maple FB, blk neck binding, 25 scale, floyd rose, white burst finish, hella thin ass neck profile !


25" scale? Is that a typo, meant to be 25.5" scale?
Not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with 25" scale - I might be interested if it is 25.


----------



## Regor (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Buz, you ready to sell me that red Ibanez RGA7 yet? I'm still waiting for you to stop by Harpos again with it so I can buy it off you


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 13, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Looks great man. I'm not a Silverburst guy but man, sanded down that thing might give me heart palpitations.
> 
> I think the higher level ESP model should include a mounted bottle opener on the back - you know, for those mid song 40oz. haha


that !!! is a great idea !!!


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 13, 2012)

Regor said:


> Hey Buz, you ready to sell me that red Ibanez RGA7 yet? I'm still waiting for you to stop by Harpos again with it so I can buy it off you



Funny that you'd say that, I was at Harpo's awhile back and saw them with Cannibal Corpse. One of the best shows I've ever been to, and all the dudes in both bands are awesome to talk to.


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 13, 2012)

Dooky said:


> 25" scale? Is that a typo, meant to be 25.5" scale?
> Not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with 25" scale - I might be interested if it is 25.


you are right, 25.5


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


>




As sweet as this guitar is. I am drooling over the white guitar in the background lol.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> As sweet as this guitar is. I am drooling over the white guitar in the background lol.



A Universe, correct?


----------



## JPMike (Jan 13, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like most LTD sigs are between $800-1,100 street.
> 
> The Hex-7 was $999 and the LTD Stef-8 was $1,049, so I imagine Buz's and the Whitechapel sigs will be right around that area. Of course, they could always pull an Ibanez and jack up prices across the board.



I am buying one, in any case.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> A Universe, correct?



Yes sir. Looks like it has some mods on it. Possibly lacs?


----------



## themike (Jan 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> A Universe, correct?



It's actually a Custom Shop RG I believe, but don't quote me!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a universe modified by LACS. I think...


----------



## Shannon (Jan 13, 2012)

looks like a uv7pwh with a custom pickguard.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Buz, I was wondering did you have the input jack put on the back of the guitar because it wouldn't fit on the side with the thinner body or any other practical reason? or was it done for shits and giggles?



on a random side note, seeing this guitar makes me want to get my Kh-602 contoured...


----------



## Dooky (Jan 15, 2012)

The more I look at this guitar; the more I think this may well be my next new guitar for the year. It actually has all the right specs (except for the reverse headstock, but that only nit-picking).
Can we see so more pics? Pleeeeaaaassse? I'm starting to get quite a bit of GAS for this guitar.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 15, 2012)

Guys name sounds like a pornstar or something


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Guys name sounds like a pornstar or something


Sounds like a bad guy in a western movie.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 16, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Sounds like a bad guy in a western movie.


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 17, 2012)

Gamma362 said:


> Hey Buz, I was wondering did you have the input jack put on the back of the guitar because it wouldn't fit on the side with the thinner body or any other practical reason? or was it done for shits and giggles?
> 
> 
> 
> on a random side note, seeing this guitar makes me want to get my Kh-602 contoured...


yah, body was to thin to put a proper jack on the side. and i was not going to put it on the front cuz thats a very unique attribute of another guitar company.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 17, 2012)

looks cooler on the back anyway. Plus would probably be much tidier for wireless systems.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 17, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> looks cooler on the back anyway. Plus would probably be much tidier for wireless systems.



Yeah, I am a fan of the input jack placement. It will suit me well for the when I sit on the couch and play. I sit/play in the classical type position and sometime the input jack on the bottom gets in the way of the seat/couch.


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 27, 2012)

not a bad price !! less than i thought it was going to be.
ESP LTD Buz McGrath BUZ-7 7 String Electric Guitar - Snow White Sunburst


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 27, 2012)

When will it actually be available to buy Buzz??


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 27, 2012)

Man that PWH is so bad ass!! would gladly give it new home.......just saying lol


----------



## JPMike (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so buying one!!


----------



## Miek (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job on the thin body. I don't think I'd ever go back to using normal thickness guitars all the time after having my S for so long.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 28, 2012)

Lefty version please!!?

I have much lust for this 7 string!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 28, 2012)

I think this is one of the best spec'd production 7s, considering the price it probably is the best. Maple, Floyd, Emg's, reverse stock, omg you can't go wrong with this axe.

Thank you Buz!


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 29, 2012)

When is this going to be available? I think this is going to be my next guitar.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 29, 2012)

MetalThrasher said:


> When is this going to be available? I think this is going to be my next guitar.



you can preorder it on gearhounds. its acutally on sale now for about a 100 less than normal 

ESP LTD Buz McGrath BUZ-7 7 String Electric Guitar - Snow White Sunburst


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Buzz, do you know what the neck radius size is?


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 29, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> you can preorder it on gearhounds. its acutally on sale now for about a 100 less than normal
> 
> ESP LTD Buz McGrath BUZ-7 7 String Electric Guitar - Snow White Sunburst




wonder how long before they start shipping..


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 29, 2012)

MetalThrasher said:


> Hey Buzz, do you know what the neck radius size is?


neck dimensions are similar to ibanez universe


----------



## maxident213 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seeing this up on the ESP site now, I'm pretty sold on grabbing one. I've been waiting a long time for ESP (or LTD) to put out a seven with a thinner neck profile, and this is the one. Throw in a Sabre-like body, reverse headstock, maple board, offset dots and a Floyd - I can't pass this one up.


----------

